# Greetings from Florida



## Erinw417 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Just introducing myself, Erin's the name and horses are the game lol. I don't own one yet but I'm working on that. Anyway if you want to be friends hit me up


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Erin, you may possibly be the one i spoke to over emails before. Where are you located?


----------



## Erinw417 (Aug 24, 2009)

North Florida, I don't think I'm the same one lol. I just found this site yesterday.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Erin!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

welcome from SE GA


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Eylo from central Fla =D


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello from out by Inter-coastal FL!!!


----------

